# Would like to Recommend Zooplus.co.uk



## EssexTurts (Mar 20, 2012)

I just really wanted to share that I have been impressed with Zooplus's reptile shop if anyone is unsure of a very cheap supplier of reptile and aquarium equipment.

Have ordered from them twice now with both times my order exceeding £50, orders over £19 come free postage by courier and both times arrived in 2 days.

In my 2nd order however my Exo Terra 5.0 compact arrived smashed...the 2.0 was fine though (making me think it came from the factory broke). So I sent them an email saying I need to return it, but they said due to logistics costs (i.e. me sending it back for a return and it being easter) they said its better logistically to just give me a refund...and one day later (today) I have my money back.

Cant fault them and shall continue to purchase from them in the future. Recommend to all new reptile keepers like myself...especially as its stressful enough caring for your hatchling :2thumb:


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

I recently opened an account with them and received my first order yesterday and was very impressed. Prices are great, especially if you are also looking for décor type stuff and browse through the small animal section too. Would definitely use them again. :2thumb:

Unfortunately, and this is not Zooplus' fault, I never got the free shipping. I live in a 'PA' postcode area which doesn't qualify (for some ridiculous reason) whereas people living at the opposite end of the Erskine Bridge to me (about a mile away) do qualify due to their 'G' postcode. :hmm:


----------



## jo1211 (Apr 8, 2012)

*bad experience with Zooplus*

I have had a bad experience with Zooplus. Last year I ordered a Solar Glo Sun stimulating bulb from them, it had a 6 month warranty with it. Within 2 months the bulb blew so I emailed them and they sent another one. Within 4 months that one also blew so again I emailed them and they replaced it.

Early in January I emailed them again to say the bulb had blown and received an email saying that this time they would not replace as the warranty period was over!!!

I have been in touch with Consumer Direct who said to write a letter which I did but still they will not replace the bulb or give me a refund. They said in their latest email that the nature of the bulbs was such that they did not last for a long time. Strange comment when the bulbs have a 6th month warranty on them and they aren`t even lasting that long.

They also say that it is only the original bulb that has a warranty of 6 months and not any replacement.

So even tho they may be cheaper it is false economy in the long run as they don`t last any length of time.

I intend to take further action against them. 

I hope others have not been as unlucky.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

jo1211 said:


> I have had a bad experience with Zooplus. Last year I ordered a Solar Glo Sun stimulating bulb from them, it had a 6 month warranty with it. Within 2 months the bulb blew so I emailed them and they sent another one. Within 4 months that one also blew so again I emailed them and they replaced it.
> 
> Early in January I emailed them again to say the bulb had blown and received an email saying that this time they would not replace as the warranty period was over!!!
> 
> ...


What they say about the warranty is correct it is only from first one.
It is then down to the company how they play it.
If i was you go for an Arcadia MVB best on market plus have 1 year warranty also great back up service from Arcadia.


----------



## jo1211 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Mark for your reply:2thumb:

Cosumer direct said that under the sale of goods act a customer has 6 years regardless of any warranty if the item is not fit for purpose.

I am arguing with them but their sales team are not easy to speak with and their emails do not always make sense.

Thanks I shall have a look at the bulb you suggested.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jo1211 said:


> Cosumer direct said that under the sale of goods act a customer has 6 years regardless of any warranty if the item is not fit for purpose.



Consumer Direct have either told you wrong or explained it badly. Goods are expected to last a reasonable amount of time, 6+ years in some cases but a light bulb isn't expected to last 6 years. For example if a TV dies in month 13 when you have 12 months warranty; then you're still covered under the sale of goods act, as a TV is expected to last longer.


I'll find you a link that explains it.




http://www.buckscc.gov.uk/bcc/trading_standards/consumer_advice/know-your_rights.page
Replace batteries and oil filters etc for light bulbs. As a lightbulb isn't expected to last 6 years you don't get a 6 year warranty on it.


----------



## jo1211 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

Luckily the woman I spoke to at Consumer direct was familiar with the product I was describing to her so that was what she told me.

I thought 6 years was a bit OTT but still I`d expect it to last longer than 3 months.

Have passed it on to legal department to deal with now but I certainly won`t recommend or use them again!!!!


----------



## EssexTurts (Mar 20, 2012)

That will probably take a while for any physical results. Just wondering (seems its a product fault) if it would be worth your time taking it to the product manufacturer which Is where I would go after having a replacement which also malfunctioned, as its clearly a design a fault (or bad batch). 

P.S. probably would of been better for zooplus to just give you a refund at this stage so you could take your business elsewhere. Unfortunately this is the problem with online suppliers is that they tend to cover a product from when you first received your invoice and there are European lupolls out there that allow them to do this (so 6 months on and several replacements on legally they have done their obligation as you have had a working lamp for 6 months duration).

I hope you get some good results worth the stress and hassle in the end! ...think I wont be using solar glo products as by the sounds of it there is little or no QC.:bash:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

As above regarding the warranty, it's perfectly normal for it to run from the date of purchase of the original bulb, that's standard practice for many items and it's down to individual retailers whether they choose to extend the period. I certainly wouldn't use that as a reason not use the company again as they're doing nothing wrong, and most other retailers would do the exact same thing.

I've always been very pleased with Zooplus and have recommended them to many people who have been equally satisfied, they have consistently offered the best prices on Eheim filters for several years, especially for first-time customers who get a further discount on the already cheap prices. And if you sign up to TopCashBack you can get even more money off!


----------



## jo1211 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have no problem with the 6 month warranty but the bulbs I have received haven`t lasted 6 months or near to. If they swap the bulb then thats like a new start and the bulb should start off with a new warranty as it would do if I was buying the bulb for the first time.

By continuing the warranty it meant my new bulb had only 10 days of warranty with it whereas if I had ordered it as a first customer then I would have had 6 months on it.

Its there poor customer services that let them down and their ability to reply in proper english that makes me cross!!!:cussing:

At least now I have got a decent bulb from a good supplier and its worked fine for 7 months.


----------



## EssexTurts (Mar 20, 2012)

jo1211 said:


> I have no problem with the 6 month warranty but the bulbs I have received haven`t lasted 6 months or near to. If they swap the bulb then thats like a new start and the bulb should start off with a new warranty as it would do if I was buying the bulb for the first time.
> 
> By continuing the warranty it meant my new bulb had only 10 days of warranty with it whereas if I had ordered it as a first customer then I would have had 6 months on it.
> 
> ...


Probably comes down to the language barrier I think, they are are European based company with just a distribution warehouse here in the UK. I will keep using them purely for the low low prices.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jo1211 said:


> I have no problem with the 6 month warranty but the bulbs I have received haven`t lasted 6 months or near to. If they swap the bulb then thats like a new start and the bulb should start off with a new warranty as it would do if I was buying the bulb for the first time.
> 
> .



In an ideal world and in theory; it sounds great; but unfortunately, in reality it can't be done. if the warranty restarted with each replacement then retailers would be forced to bump the prices right up to cover the loss of sales.
With a restarting warranty period you're giving the buyer the chance to never have to buy a replacement (anything). As soon as the warranty is coming to an end, the item 'breaks' and gets replaced. Then 11 and a half months later, that 'breaks' and gets replaced, so the retailer is constantly replacing goods under warranty.


Although I do actually agree with you that your bulbs should be lasting a lot longer than they are (presuming they're the expensive ones and not just a standard household bulb in a box with a picture of a lizard)


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I too agree that the bulbs should be lasting longer, but you paid for one inital bulb with a 6 month warranty and you've had 6 months of use, so you got what you paid for. 

Inevitably some bulbs will fail sooner than expected and that's why you have a warranty in the first place, so the manufacturer has a chance to fulfil their part of the contract by giving you a replacement bulb, so that you get the full 6 months of use that you expected. What makes you think that you should get more than that?

As Meko says the manufacturers would be letting themselves in for indefinite replacements if it worked the way you think it should!


----------

